# Decalcified my Sage Barista and now the hot water or steam won't dispense



## Suryemist

In what I now think was a moment of madness, I decided to decalcify my Sage coffee machine using a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water (we live in a hard water area)

I followed the manual instructions and even tried a coffee when I finished to just to make sure it didn't taste weird, but today, there is no pressure and I can no longer top up with hot water and nothing comes out of the steam wand either.

When I press the one or two cup button it does make a strange noise and I'm wondering if it's something electrical.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Suryemist said:


> In what I now think was a moment of madness, I decided to decalcify my Sage coffee machine using a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water (we live in a hard water area)
> 
> I followed the manual instructions and even tried a coffee when I finished to just to make sure it didn't taste weird, but today, there is no pressure and I can no longer top up with hot water and nothing comes out of the steam wand either.
> 
> When I press the one or two cup button it does make a strange noise and I'm wondering if it's something electrical.
> 
> Any help or advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Could it be that you left it too long without descaling, and now a piece of limescale actually dislodged and blocked the pipes?


----------



## Suryemist

I guess its possible - will it need an engineer to unblock it??


----------



## Suryemist

but would that account for there being no pressure - coming through from the header too - the water does come through there?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Suryemist said:


> but would that account for there being no pressure - coming through from the header too - the water does come through there?


It's just a possibility - I don't know how to go from here as I never owned that machine. Hopefully other people can help.


----------



## Dylan

What is the 'strange noise'? Does it sound like the pump activating?


----------



## GogFather

Hi There,

I've owned one of these machines for 4 years now, and experienced a similar issue after 2 years with limescale.

I would recommend using a limescale remover liquid/tablets rather than white vinegar/water as the vinegar can affect the rubber components within the machine, I don't think this would have caused the issue this time, but something to keep in mind moving forward (even Sage recommended to me over the phone that although their manual suggested that you could use vinegar, it was not a good idea and sent me some free descaling tablets).

It took me a couple run through's (full tank) with a descaling mix to get it back and operational and is worth a try before looking to get a formal repair on the machine. Ensure you do not to leave any descaling agent present within the machine for too long and to purge with filtered water afterwards (follow the descaling instructions carefully).

I'd also recommend trying to use filtered water if possible moving forward to help extend the life of the internal components.

Good luck!


----------

